# 34.9 gram button



## lunar4772 (Jun 17, 2009)

This button is 34.9 grams from E scrap. It was made by A/P + HCL/CL methods.
I still need to wash with sulphuric to remove some borax that you can see in the photo.
Brown powder was washed min 3 times in hot HCL then once in ammonia and 3 times in distilled water.
I dissolved and dropped twice for purity with the above washing done on each dropping with SMB.
I was new to this and this button was made totally from instructions and advise found on this site.
As with so many others here I can't say enough good things about the forum members and their willingness to assist us noobies. And especially Steve and Harold for their tutorials and videos and sharing their experience.
Well anyway guys what do you think?
Frank


----------



## Saminator (Jun 17, 2009)

Lunar,

I get a red "X" icon for you attachment in your message and when I click it I only get about half the pic. Might try reposting it. I am no expert at judging gold on appearance alone but I think it is beautiful.

Sam


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 17, 2009)

It looks as though he cut the pixels to be able to post it on the forum,and that is the result.
Very nice from what I can see though.


----------



## metatp (Jun 17, 2009)

The half I saw is nice.

I don't think I ever saw refined gold list on this forum that did look nice. Do they always come out so nice? I have never rifined gold, but maybe some day based on what I keep seeing.

There is one refined button on Ebay that look a little weird. It that normal.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330337976839&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported


----------



## qst42know (Jun 17, 2009)

That doesn't speak well of the Shor systems they are trying to sell now does it. 

They sell the system and still don't have a clue how to refine.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 17, 2009)

The one on Ebay looks loaded with something like nickel. Total BS that it's 999. The picture may be poor but, the way it looks, I would guess 70% gold.


----------



## Smitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the ebay person gldman is a member of this forum correct?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 18, 2009)

I searched for gldman and found no member by that name. There is a Goldman and there are 6 others with the word goldman in their name. Perhaps I was too abrupt in my estimate of that Ebay button. I shouldn't have guessed on the alloy or the percentage, since it's hard to tell. However, if it really looks like it does in those photos, and if that white color is not just a very thin superficial coating, it is no where close to being close to 999 purity. It is impossible for gold of 999 purity to be whitish in color. Period.

You're right, gst. The lousy looking button is a very poor ad for Shor. It took 2 refinings to get that!! The bid right now is about 86% of spot and that sounds very, very chancy to me.

Just compare that color with lunar4772's button. Night and day. Great "sink" on that button, lunar4772. Although the entire button isn't visible, the high purity seems obvious.


----------



## nicknitro (Jun 18, 2009)

Chris,

I have dealt with "DR." Gldman, when I first started refining. He was helpful. I ordered some chemicals from him. Some sodium nitrate, SMB , and Urea. He answered some of my questions. Then shortly after I found the forum.

I can't say as I would recommend his advice, as he didn't shy me away from processing cellphone boards with poorman's nitric. Then again, I only dealt with him that one time, and a few follow-up questions.

I can't remember exactly, but I don't think he recommended me to the forum. I think I found it in search engine, after I was thoroughly frustrated with with resulting pool of black green sludge ,I , with his advice created. Then filtering the gellish goo made me want to give up.

Regards,
Nick


----------



## lunar4772 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll try to upload pic again. I picked up some sulphuric today and I am going to do a boil today and I will send a finished pic.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 18, 2009)

I think Dr. Goldman is also known as Dr. Charles on the forum, but I can't be 100% sure.

I think he posted one or two times.

Steve Spevak would know for sure (aka Noble Metals Recovery LLc.)

Steve


----------



## qst42know (Jun 18, 2009)

Your button looks nice lunar4772 .


On the other hand. The button on eBay sort of looks to have been melted in an iron ladle. It has a fairly correct spherical bottom for an old lead ladle and is that impression left on the bottom from iron scale perhaps? Just a guess anyway.


----------



## nicknitro (Jun 19, 2009)

Steve,

Damn you out to be a detective. LOL 

I do believe his name was Charles. I'ts been a while since I ordered from him, so I could be wrong.

Oh yeah Lunar,

Very nice button. Great Job! I wonder what the experts would say about the cavitation on it. I thought I read somewhere on the forum that was fairly common in good quality gold, no?


Nick


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 19, 2009)

nicknitro said:


> Very nice button. Great Job! I wonder what the experts would say about the cavitation on it. I thought I read somewhere on the forum that was fairly common in good quality gold, no?


Well, I'm no expert, but my experience dictates that the button in question displays all of the qualities one would expect from gold that is quite pure. It lacks a fine, frosty surface, has broad crystalline definition, and has a generous pipe, very representative of buttons cooled in the dish. They often have a cliff, where the pipe is created. 

Nice job on the gold.

Harold


----------

